# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Логотип

## JAHolper

Вот скучно было, посидел в фотошопе, сделал для нашего сайта логотип.
Зацените, предлагайте что изменить, или свои варианты логотипа.

----------


## Vanya

почему именно такие цвета? это цвета герба (или как оно там щас) Жодино? давайте сначала с именем домена определимся, Коля 
кстати идея-то хороша, но вот не стырил ли ты её у ОС Убунту?))))))

----------


## JAHolper

Нифига. Домен я уже заказал, правда что-то "Оперативно-аналитический центр при Президенте Республики Беларусь" не торопится мне его отдавать. Сайт будет называться "Свае". На логотипе три человечка, взявшиеся за руки. Цвета флага РБ.
Здесь они даже кружат хоровод:

----------


## Vanya

ну, вашпэ не похоже!  так нельзя))) не ну смотри сам. мне-то нравится, например, но всё равно..)

----------


## JAHolper

Ну если бы я был Биллом, то задумался насчёт "нельзя". А так, надо цепляться за славу. 
Тем более логотип на 100% подходит к нашему сайту, исходя из тех слов, что я написал выше.

----------


## Vanya

ну тада ок) токо чтоб крутился!)))

----------


## Mouse

Мне нравится. Только не думаю, что анимация уместна - голова закружится у человечков и у смотрящего.

----------

